# Google öffnet die elektronische Geldbörse



## Newsfeed (26 Mai 2011)

Der US-Konzern hat am Donnerstag wie erwartet einen Handy-Bezahldienst mit NFC-Technik vorgestellt. Ab Sommer sollen US-Bürger mit "Google Wallet" in Geschäften landesweit drahtlos bezahlen können. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

